# Apple Creek Fly Fishing for Trout - Wooster Ohio video



## HipWader (Jun 25, 2013)

Just uploaded a newer version of Trout Fishing in Wooster Ohio at Apple Creek located at GrosJean Park on Freelander Road.

I've been through the forums and did some housekeeping and deleted a lot of my former posts and threads because I kept getting questionable email from some people who did not like me talking about Apple Creek or Rocky River....I in their opinion was going to ruin it for all the other people...and it got to the point were I was about to say the heck with this forum and just delete everything....but I am not going to do that - I will not be told what I can or cannot talk about as long as I am within guidelines of the OGF Rules...So if you do not like my postings or think I'm giving away some "secret" spot...well all I can say is >> Get a life !

I'm on this forum to not only help but learn a few things as well...I love fly fishing and consider it to be a passion in my life and why not share it ?

Enjoy the video everyone....

Tite Lines !!

Mike


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

Welcome back.


----------



## Beermanic (Oct 28, 2013)

It is great what they did at Apple Creek. Went to my first fly fishing clinic a few weeks ago and caught my first trout on a fly rod in that creek. Two if you count the monster I lost, can't wait to go back again. I just bought a used fly rod off craigslist and picked up a few fly packages at Fin-Fur so I am ready to go, just need some spare time.


----------



## HipWader (Jun 25, 2013)

Beermanic said:


> It is great what they did at Apple Creek. Went to my first fly fishing clinic a few weeks ago and caught my first trout on a fly rod in that creek. Two if you count the monster I lost, can't wait to go back again. I just bought a used fly rod off craigslist and picked up a few fly packages at Fin-Fur so I am ready to go, just need some spare time.


They just stocked it so the Trout will be active all winter long as well into mid June and beyond....The Small Mouth Bass make their journey into the river about that time as well as the big Suckers and Carp....There's always trout in there...you just may have to go up and down the creek a bit to find them in the dead of summer....and speaking of Fins and Feathers....just picked up some items there last week $23.70 and tied 50 midge flies for the cold winter months of Dec - Mar for trout/steelhead fishing....


----------



## Buckeyefly (Apr 28, 2007)

Apple seems to be a hot topic lately. I have been going there for about 7-8 years. Had many enjoyable experiences over the years. It is such a small stream that is dependent on the TU stockings and catch and release. The internet has ruined many spots for many anglers in a hurry. Yes, it is a public place. However, I would never post that much info. on such a small stream on the World Wide Web. Bound to attract some not so ethical anglers. Maybe I would have a different view if Ohio had a lot of trout streams.


----------



## HipWader (Jun 25, 2013)

Buckeyefly said:


> Apple seems to be a hot topic lately. I have been going there for about 7-8 years. Had many enjoyable experiences over the years. It is such a small stream that is dependent on the TU stockings and catch and release. The internet has ruined many spots for many anglers in a hurry. Yes, it is public place. However, I would never post that much info. on such a small stream on the World Wide Web. Bound to attract some not so ethical anglers. Maybe I would have a different view if Ohio had a lot of trout streams.


I will have to disagree on your opinion....I have given away 3 so called "secret spots" fly fishing for trout and still I catch trout and there has not been an alarming increase in the number of fishermen at Apple Creek nor has there been any unethical anglers....the creek is constantly fished by myself and members of the TU and if we see something unethical or illegal we have the DNR on flash dial on our Cell Phones....they have gotten away with it in the past buy most of those have been weeded out and I have yet to meet or see anyone not catching and releasing fish....besides your assesment of the creek being populated by the support of TU along with the ODNR is correct....with out their support Apple Creek would just be a nothing creek with Chubs, bluegills, a few Suckers, Carp and Crappies.....Apple Creek is a great place to go to have something to do on a nice day when all the other more popular places are blown out due to weather and heavy rain....I appreciate your comments and "hats off to you" ...at least you didn't send me a nasty email like others have.


----------



## Buckeyefly (Apr 28, 2007)

HipWader said:


> I will have to disagree on your opinion....I have given away 3 so called "secret spots" fly fishing for trout and still I catch trout and there has not been an alarming increase in the number of fishermen at Apple Creek nor has there been any unethical anglers....the creek is constantly fished by myself and members of the TU and if we see something unethical or illegal we have the DNR on flash dial on our Cell Phones....they have gotten away with it in the past buy most of those have been weeded out and I have yet to meet or see anyone not catching and releasing fish....besides your assesment of the creek being populated by the support of TU along with the ODNR is correct....with out their support Apple Creek would just be a nothing creek with Chubs, bluegills, a few Suckers, Carp and Crappies.....Apple Creek is a great place to go to have something to do on a nice day when all the other more popular places are blown out due to weather and heavy rain....I appreciate your comments and "hats off to you" ...at least you didn't send me a nasty email like others have.


No, I'm not going to get nasty. Why lie? I just want all the fish to myself!


----------



## SmittyN330 (May 17, 2013)

I really enjoy your trout fishing reports, as I am also an avid trout fisherman, on both spinning and fly gear. It really is a shame that people are freaking out about a good person who simply is posting helpful info about fishing for other people to read. Some folks just need to grow up. It's not like we're trying to expose every single "secret honey-hole" of theirs. Keep up with the awesome posts Mike!


----------



## HipWader (Jun 25, 2013)

SmittyN330 and iaJetPilot....thank you for your kind words...and I will not be bullied off the forums...I'm here to stay and help out when I can and post stuff that may help some of the newer fly fishermen and fly fisherwomen.....

The Popularity of Fly fishing Women has grown in popularity I guess we can owe it to Joan Wolf and April Volkey (the fly gal).....

Tite Lines !!

Mike


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

The buzzword of the day? Bully. It is totally overused.


----------



## HipWader (Jun 25, 2013)

You can see the results of other people who have fished Apple Creek here..

http://www.cfrtu.org/CreelSurvey.asp?action=survey


Thanks once again to the Clear Fork River Chapter of Trout Unlimited and the ODNR for making this great little creek a growing popular trout fishery !!


----------

